# Сподилолиз? Боли после амплипульса



## Виталий Юрьевич (10 Июн 2014)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые врачи.
Мучили боли в пояснице, отдавали в правую ягодицу и стопу. Врач-невролог поставил диагноз остеохондроз, прописал медокалм и витамины в/м. Врач физиотерапевт назначил амплипульс. Пульсирующие отдающие боли вроде бы прошли. Но во время проведения очередного сеанса амплипульса, после подачи большого тока спазмировала левая сторона и эти боли появились снова. Плюс к ним добавилась какая-то общая напряженность мышц поясницы.
Есть снимок по которому сделано описание - патологическая нестабильность в сегменте L5-S1 за счет дислокации тела L5 кпереди до 6 мм, заключение - антелистоз L5 1ой степени. Интересует есть ли тут и спондилолз? И стоит ли продолжать амплипульс? Что можно сказать врачам, чтоб не сказали потом, что я сам не желаю лечиться... И насколько вообще отлично лечение при спондилолистозе и остеохондрозе?
Снимок -


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2014)

*Виталий Юрьевич*, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, предоставьте для врачей форума больше информации о себе: Ваш возраст, рост, вес, регион проживания. 
Целесообразно разместить имеющиеся снимки и результаты обследования в своей теме. О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Врачи обязательно ответят Вам при первой возможности.

Обратите внимание на следующие моменты - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/21710/
и https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/1114/#post-13106


----------



## Виталий Юрьевич (10 Июн 2014)

Мне 26 лет, рост 169 см, вес 55 кг, проживаю в Красноярском крае. На данный момент располагаю только этим снимком. В принципе это обследование поясницы является единственным полноценным за всю жизнь. Впервые боли появились лет в 14, после занятий футболом при этом назвать их можно было просто дискомфортом, который никуда не отдавал, гудели мышцы спины. Года в 22 после массажа по поводу сколиоза появились новые и очень неприятные ощущения прямо в позвоночнике, которые прошли через неделю, при этом был направлен к невропатологу с люмболгией. Когда к нему попал пожаловался и на головные боли в итоге лечили их, диагноз шейный остеохондроз. В 24 первый раз прострелило спину, после поднятия тяжести, на руках был прямой снимок, по нему врач поставил диагноз остеохондроз с болевым синдромом, назначил уколы. Сейчас боли появились после перемещения тяжестей на работе. Прострелило после того как дома просто согнулся, чтоб достать ладонями до пола.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июн 2014)

Спондилолиз не виден из-за деревьев на заднем фоне.
А вообще-то показано МРТ.


----------



## La murr (10 Июн 2014)

*Виталий Юрьевич*, здравствуйте!
Воспользуйтесь для размещения снимков рекомендациями - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/


----------



## doclega (8 Июл 2014)

Извините, коллега ....спондилолиз очень хорошо виден.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2014)

Доктор, так это нам.
А врачу который описал и пациенту, чтобы показать, не очень.
Хотя на вашем увеличенном снимке, вполне видно.
Снимаю шляпу перед специалистом.
Все бы такие.


----------



## doclega (9 Июл 2014)

Спасибо.
*Вообще отлично ли лечение при спондилолистозе и остеохондрозе - *вот этот вопрос меня тоже интересует...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2014)

Отличия в лечении?


----------



## doclega (9 Июл 2014)

В консервативном, имелось в виду.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Июл 2014)

Понятно. По всем методикам, кроме мануальной терапии и лфк, разницы нет.
Есть индивидуальные наработки типа электростимуляции и спец массажа, но это лишь мнение специалистов.


----------

